

Warn HN: Google Chrome chokes enrolling in EFTPS - evlapix

EFTPS = Electronic Federal Tax Payment System<p>I thought it might save some people the frustration of filling out the form 15 times like I did, wondering what I might have done wrong.<p>I didn't troubleshoot the problem, I just got it working in Firefox and got on with my life.
======
tshtf
Did you file a bug on their tracker, or use Tools->Report an Issue, so that
the team can look at the problem?

